# standing rifle rack plans/ideas?



## flydjb (Oct 17, 2008)

I am looking to build a vertical rifle rack for an Air Force JROTC unit at my daughter's high school, and need to find plans for something that allows for storing over 36 (replica) rifles (I can modify as necessary to accomodate this larger number). It also needs to have some sort of locking mechanism. I have seen one before (no idea where) that, after you placed all the rifles in vertically, there was a flip up (or down) guard that you could then lock. Because I have so many, I was hoping to find something that was a double rack (front and back), and possibly even top and bottom as well, because I am somewhat space limited as well.

Does any one have any ideas at all? I assume I will have to modify what I find somewhat, but that is fine, but would rather not start from scratch.

Thanks in advance! Appreciate any help/input!

Dave

[email protected]


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Go to Google and type in RIFLE RACK PLANS should find something you can use


----------

